# Contingency programs



## Scooter Trash (Jun 15, 2009)

I think it's Alpine in ASA.


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

My guess would be Mathews, and this is not a bash. Any one of the pros could shoot any bow made better than most of us can shoot what we shoot.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

wirenut583 said:


> Ya'll should know, Who has the best contingency program of the bow manufactures, and accesories?



Contingency on a amateur level...or on a pro level?


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

Amatuer level, around here there are alot of PSE staff shooters and I was wondering, WHY? They pay for their bow pay for their shirts I just dont understand, Unless they make money on a contingency plan.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

PSE used to have (may still) a contingency program where they paid the highest scoring PSE shooter at a national tournament. That's right the very top guy got paid not top shooter in each class. As far as any company having pro staff shooters in a given area it probably depends on shops and the rep for that area. I know from the experiences I had many years ago in bass fishing that anyone can buy a shirt and add patches to them without actually being "sponsored or representing" that company or product.


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

Alpine has a great one, if I knew I was going to shoot as much as I am planning on I would be shooting one, $2500 for first place. That's great for our sport to grow.


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

Bubba Dean said:


> PSE used to have (may still) a contingency program where they paid the highest scoring PSE shooter at a national tournament. That's right the very top guy got paid not top shooter in each class. As far as any company having pro staff shooters in a given area it probably depends on shops and the rep for that area. I know from the experiences I had many years ago in bass fishing that anyone can buy a shirt and add patches to them without actually being "sponsored or representing" that company or product.


PSE hasnt had an amature contingency program for about 3 years....
And to Wirenut.. your speaking of field staff shooters. Who's main job is to help the local shops out with product and sales. They get discounts on products but only Pro-mo staff and factory staff shooters get a free bow. And only factory staff shooters get paid any money ! Most represent the company cause they love the products. Not everyone gets on staff for a free ride.


----------



## Kent Arms (May 27, 2005)

*contingency?? CONTINGENCY?? Whos talking Contingency?*



djkillaz said:


> PSE hasnt had an amature contingency program for about 3 years....
> And to Wirenut.. your speaking of field staff shooters. Who's main job is to help the local shops out with product and sales. They get discounts on products but only Pro-mo staff and factory staff shooters get a free bow. And only factory staff shooters get paid any money ! Most represent the company cause they love the products. Not everyone gets on staff for a free ride.


You Have to go to shoots to get contingency!!! they dont give money for the backyard 6.75 meter I B Whoever shoot...u actually have to go to shoots!!! see yall in Vegas!!! Hey Dave you going?? Oooop s nope!!!!


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

Kent Arms said:


> You Have to go to shoots to get contingency!!! they dont give money for the backyard 6.75 meter I B Whoever shoot...u actually have to go to shoots!!! see yall in Vegas!!! Hey Dave you going?? Oooop s nope!!!!


Dont make me come to WHO VILLE and kick your Arse!!! haha
Nope.. actually going to Prestlys instead..... closer for me and no need for baby sitter......sucka!!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Just my take on it:

You're gonna see a lot of changes overall in contingency programs. 

In this quest to see diminishing gains in FPS, bow companies are gonna spend lots more on R&D, which ends up eating away at profit margins until you're able to recoup the tooling and design.

-Steve


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

djkillaz said:


> PSE hasnt had an amature contingency program for about 3 years....
> And to Wirenut.. your speaking of field staff shooters. Who's main job is to help the local shops out with product and sales. They get discounts on products but only Pro-mo staff and factory staff shooters get a free bow. And only factory staff shooters get paid any money ! Most represent the company cause they love the products. Not everyone gets on staff for a free ride.



I know tha DJ, I was trying to make a joke. I am curious about contingency money. I heard on here that Bowtech has some plan. When I shot High Country they had a plan. I dont know why I am asking not that I am good enough to collect any, I am just courious. Thanks everybody


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

NOBODY pays as much as ALPINE on an Amateur level. 

They pay what they say they pay and the checks don't bounce


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 21, 2009)

Pro-Mathews, Amateur-Alpine


----------

